# Race REVO



## Brandon0250 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey everyone, check out my race REVO. Tell me what you think or fire me some ideas.

TRX 2.5R w/ Pullstart (Going to upgrade to a TRX 3.3 or Picco .26 MAX)
3.3 chassis
Center Differential (100k wt Fluid)
Traxxas Rear Brake kit
Tekno Throtle Servo Mount
Tekno RX Box/Tank Mod
23mm Hubs
Proline Velocity Wheels, 1/2in offset
Proline Bow-ties MT
Tekno Wing Mount
Proline 1/8 Scale Buggy Wing
Proline Crowd Pleazer 2.0 body (not shown)
P2 Rockers
Orange Springs (FT)
Gold Springs (RR)
50 wt Shock Oil
Motor Saver Air Filter


----------



## skinypeoplesuck (Jun 25, 2006)

you should think about new servos, but you should be ok for now


----------



## Brandon0250 (Apr 7, 2007)

I thought about switching to a single, high-torque steering servo but I like having two. But who knows, if it's in the budget this summer I might.


----------



## Risingsun (Apr 24, 2007)

looks nice!


----------



## Mistercrash (Feb 13, 2003)

Sounds like a good race Revo. Like it was said before, switch to a single high torque steering servo, install it on the tank side. Do the Slayden steering mod , put Kyosho 500K diff oil in your center diff. Bring as much weight to the front as you can i.e. fuel tank more to the front, throttle servo to the front where the stock steering servo was, battery up front zip tied to the body mount or do the "under the chassis mod". Make a set of sway bars and you'll have a Revo that'll give a hard time to Truggies.


----------



## JoulesWinfield (Feb 14, 2007)

If youre condisdering the Picco vs the 3.3, I would most definatly go with the Picco.
You may want a chassis brace as well. Other than that and the radio upgrades you seem to have everything in line for a nice race truck.

Good luck.


----------



## southernford246 (May 22, 2007)

hey i have a revo and i have a lot of problems with the picco and i love my 3.3 and i would go with one high torqe servo and shave the steering componts


----------



## kra2y (May 31, 2008)

the 3.3 is a decent motor but an os tm18 beats em and runs smoother, the tm21 is even better


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Looks damn good.I am still running my 2.5R Revo.Yesterday i got my new wheels & tires and body.I am just a backyard basher but i love the look of full race Revo's so thats the look i was shooting for.


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

You are going to need 500k and 800k kyosho dif fluid for your center dif.


----------



## pup1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am just asking a question out of curiosity. When the 1/8 buggies usually run10k fluid or less in there center diff , why would you want to run such heavy oil in the revo center diff??? I thought that thick of fluid would baically "lock" the diff and with a locked diff, it makes it rather touchy to controll in the air. And all the other reasons associated with "loose" center diffs.


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

The center diff comes from the factory with 100k in it and all you do is light up the front tires. I don't know why, it just is on the Revo.


----------



## ddre55555 (Dec 21, 2007)

How 'bout some CVD driveshafts


----------



## rcheadcrazy (Jan 18, 2007)

i have 500k diff fluid in my center diff on my revo


----------

